# alicante area sites in winter?



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

any body out there with info on winter sites in this area near to bars,restaurants and super mercardo`s.we have booked eurostar from 3rd feb. return 3rd march 2010.if any body out there wants to come along you would be welcome.we have also booked a flight to alicante on 16th october 2009 for a 6 days to visit any recomendations you all may have?we will be staying in BENIDORM as a base,thats why i`m asking for info now! we have had 2 weeks in france and 3 weeks in germany this year and this is our first trip to spain in the camper.
in antisipation.

dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

while your in Benidorm find your way to Benidorm Palace and look at camping El Raco and camping La Torreta do not be put off by Torretas slightly tired appearance its a good site with good staff non stop hot water and a friendly crowd.Raco can be snobby and the staff are insolent to the point of rudeness especially Tito, if you walk down the hill past Torreta and turn left at the bottom you come to Villamar or Villasol i cant remember which, but no pets, its a good site. also, there are plenty more in the area some good some bad. There is always plenty to do and see in Benidorm and while it is not Alicante, its in the area.theres a good bus service and its 1 euro to anywere, Altea is a short bus ride away and its very nice, you might look at camping cap Blanch while in Altea its right on the sea front. hope this is useful to you.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Camping Vilasol is OK. I have spent the winter there although its not everyone's cup of tea as it can be a bit cliquey as people return there each year.

As this is a place of opinions I would not personally stay on the Toretta as mentioned by sideways. Sorry!

I know someone who lives on the Toretta. What do you get? A scruffy site with dogs barking all day and night. In the winter the bottom half of the sight gets very wet as it is located in a dry river bed. Two years ago that river began flowing and the bottom of the site was flooded as was the adjacent sports complex of the international school.

The El Raco mentioned by sideways is OK but is not for everyone as the vans are close together and somewhat regimented.

There is also a newish site at Alfaz del Pi a few miles up the road and on the bus route to Benidorm. It caters for the luxury end of the market - see website here:

http://www.campings.com/camping-almafra-benidorm/?idlengua=3


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Not being pedantic but it was three years ago and the sites insurance paid out immediately. The goverment re imbursed the site as they ordered a dam to be opened somewhere higher up to prevent more flooding. At the time there was a solid wall between the site and the school which is no longer there so there is nothing to hold water and cause it to build up.We have stayed twice and will have no hesitation in going straight there again this year. The site is at either side of the road and i agree with you about the appearance on the side where reception is, tho other side where the school is is sound, the dogs are in kennels on the bottom road and you can hear them from all three sites on that road.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi digbywolf I have a place near Alicante but have stayed at El Raco & others in the Benidorm area all a bit pricey for short stays but very handy if you want plenty bars/restaurants etc.
Another place I think is good is Santa Pola just south of Alicante. Camp site within walking distance of town which is still very Spanish but not as busy as Benidorm & has some nice bars & restaurants.

Alex.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

linal. Any idea of the name of the site? It sounds ideal. 

sideways. I am fairly sure the flood was in 2007 but I was also at Vilasol in 2006 so I bow to your greater knowledge but am not absolutely sure you are correct. Incidentally I've only been to Benidorm 4 times and have seen floods twice in late September/early October. The first time in 1971 I was flooded out of 3 hotels and in 2007 (or 2006) the area was flooded again. I shall go again though because its a good place with plenty to do although shopping was a bit of a chore because people warned me off leaving my van at Carrefour. 

Benidorm is expensive though and the alternative suggested by linal above might be worth a try as you can always get back to Benidorm if the site is not that good.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello digbywolf,
As gelathae says, have a look at Camping Almafra. We stayed there this year in February using Camping Cheques. For next year we have booked on the C&CC rally. This is a modern new site with good facilities and Sat. TV connection on each pitch.
There is a good bus and tram service to Benidorm and walking distance to other nearby villages.
Regards,


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Galathae, sorry if i was a bit frosty earlier, Its always dodgy in that part of Benidorm late in the year, for that very reason we prefer to go from end of Dec till April. Re Carrefour one of us stays in the van but last year they had extended the security patrol to cover the car park accross the road, an alternative is the Mercadona at Altea and theres a Lidl there also.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Out of benidorm but on the bus route. Camping Cap Blanc on the sea
front in Albir/ Altea. Excellent site more or less in the middle of town ( Albir )

Nearer Alicante Camping Costa Blanca at El Campello . Cheap and cheerful,
but again near town

In Vilajoyosa Camping Playa Paraiso, on the beach but a longer walk to town

Vilajoyosa is the home of the excellent La Vila rugby club !!


----------

